
G1GC is Not the savior of the world - anairs
https://www.sumologic.com/2016/03/21/garbage-collection-in-java/
======
kiyu
You should retry your tests with Java 8. G1GC has meaningfully improved since
Java 7.

~~~
jksingh26jun
We will definitely check G1GC performance with Java 8. If it looks good with
our test code, we will try it in production as well. With Java 7 G1GC along
with ref-proc pause time issue, throughput was half of that of Parallel GC.

